# Plastic Containers?



## Beerman (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello, I was recently thinking about getting another tarantula (GBB), and I was just curious if I could use a big plastic container to house him in, I don't wanna spend another 60-100 bucks on a terrarium. Thanks!


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 22, 2017)

Depends on the cage and how it is set up. If you are asking if any plastic is OK with them, they couldn't care less  Plastic works just fine for every tarantula species out there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 22, 2017)

Plastic box from Walmart. 3x spiders legspan for length, and 2x for width. Or at least something close.

 I could probably rehouse my entire collection with Walmart containers for under 100$, easily.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 22, 2017)

You can use a sterilite container or something of a similar brand. You could also buy an acrylic display box and add ventilation holes with a drill or soldering iron. You can buy them at different sizes depending on your GBB's size. For example they make display cases for baseballs, model cars, footballs, basketballs, mini football helmets and even normal sized football helmets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 22, 2017)

Beerman said:


> Hello, I was recently thinking about getting another tarantula (GBB), and I was just curious if I could use a big plastic container to house him in, I don't wanna spend another 60-100 bucks on a terrarium. Thanks!


There are plenty of cheaper options than $60-100 terrariums.

I keep my juvenile male in this small Exo Terra Breeding Box (8" x 8" x 5.5"). It cost about $10-12, and the vines, leaves, and water dish I used might have cost a couple bucks. (They need lots of anchor points for webbing.) I like that the acrylic is very clear, and there is a separate feeding hatch so I can feed him without spooking him.

He has plenty of space to move (and web), and it will be a while before he gets big enough to need an upgrade.













Webbing of Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 6, 2017
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula
juvenile
juvenile male
male
muffet
webbing




						Muffet, my 2.75" male Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, 6 months and 23 days into webbing his...


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 23, 2017)

I use AMAC boxes for slings. The boxes just look so good in my opinion. If you can't find any good cheap plastic containers, I'd set up an Exo Terra Faunarium.


----------



## Dg031994 (Sep 2, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> You can use a sterilite container or something of a similar brand. You could also buy an acrylic display box and add ventilation holes with a drill or soldering iron. You can buy them at different sizes depending on your GBB's size. For example they make display cases for baseballs, model cars, footballs, basketballs, mini football helmets and even normal sized football helmets.


This is what I use to house every one of my ts the bigger ones for basketballs can easily house most full grown terrestrials and the ones for model cars can house arboreal up to 6 inches or so. hobby lobby has them cheap and you can use the coupon once a day to get 40%off


----------



## RTTB (Sep 8, 2017)

The Hobby Lobby display cases work great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

